# How much oil should a mk3 jetta 2.0 take?



## 95GLS (Dec 16, 2002)

Anyone know how much oil a mk3 jetta gls 2.0L should take?


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: How much oil should a mk3 jetta 2.0 take? (95GLS)*

it will take as many quarts as you give it up to about 12....
a proper fill would be 4.4 quarts.


----------



## ryansjetta (Nov 20, 2002)

The 4.4 quarts is not including when you fill the oil fliter.


----------



## AllMotor8v (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (ryansjetta)*

I always buy 6 quarts when I do a change, and am usually left with 2. That includes the filter change. My oil pan is dented a little bit, so that may be why it takes less.


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (AllMotor8v)*

Mine takes 4.5 on the nose. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (JettaGLS)*

do you actually measure the difference between 4.4 and 4.5 quarts?


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dunhamjr* »_do you actually measure the difference between 4.4 and 4.5 quarts?
















Affirmative. I busted out the graduated cylinder and everything man.


----------



## Trekie (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: (JettaGLS)*

4.5 quarts is correct


----------



## VW blk Jetta3 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (Trekie)*

4 will do fine


----------



## optikNurve (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (VW blk Jetta3)*

4.5 Is good.
4.0 Will work, until you realize that it's a VW and will leak / burn / blow onto cars windshields behind you when your drainplug comes out...


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: How much oil should a mk3 jetta 2.0 take? (95GLS)*

4.5


----------

